# Which shower valve do you recommend to clients?



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Kohler makes good pressure-balanced valves. I think the Kohler K-304's are better than builder's grade. I recommend them all the time in upscale high-rise condos, where if something goes wrong it has an impact on other property owners. I like HansGrohe for thermostatic valves. Anything beyond HansGrohe is a luxury choice driven primarily by aesthetics.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Kohler makes good pressure-balanced valves. I think the Kohler K-304's are better than builder's grade. I recommend them all the time in upscale high-rise condos, where if something goes wrong it has an impact on other property owners. I like HansGrohe for thermostatic valves. Anything beyond HansGrohe is a luxury choice driven primarily by aesthetics.


So quality is now considered a luxury item?


----------



## bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

huggytree said:


> Delta is my 3rd choice...they have gone the all plastic route....their faucets have a cheap feel to them.....
> 
> Id pick Moen over Delta


Delta is hardly ... cheap, most of their selections are all metal, and the new diamond infused cartridges are made in the USA unlike Moens new cartridges, which are made in Malaysia, Delta is easier to work on for the most part, nothing wrong with either really ..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

bowtie said:


> Delta is hardly ... cheap, most of their selections are all metal, and the new diamond infused cartridges are made in the USA unlike Moens new cartridges, which are made in Malaysia, Delta is easier to work on for the most part, nothing wrong with either really ..


Yeah cuz nothing made here is every made cheaply. 

I stopped using delta years ago when I had the faucets in a row fail. Maybe they have gotten better, but I'll stick with Moen or Kohler.


----------



## bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks ... I'll sleep better knowing that..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

bowtie said:


> Thanks ... I'll sleep better knowing that..


Glad I could help. :whistling


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> So quality is now considered a luxury item?


General usage of the words, YES

Well... Generally higher quality is related to price (NOT ALWAYS)... and often higher price is related to luxury....

Geeze, this is a construction forum,, not a semantics course (if there is such a thing).:sad:


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

We almost always go with Delta...never had a problem with them, customers are happy!


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

We use delta almost exclusively. Unless customers just has to have another brand. 

Delta bought at the supply house is different than delta bought at the box stores!!


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

For what it's worth, my clients went with Delta. I explained that I didn't have enough first-hand experience to offer direct advice and gave them a packet with different brands and models suggested here, consumer reviews from the internet and some summarized professional reviews from this site.

They chose a basic Delta thermostatic system, which came from a local supply house and not a big-box store, and are very happy with it over their Kohler pressure-balanced set. Mr. HO says it heats up a lot faster. That said, it's only been 2 weeks.

The Delta set was heavy and felt like good quality with the exception of the large flange with the Hot/Cold and Off/On diagrams, which was a chrome-painted plastic.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

country_huck said:


> We use delta almost exclusively. Unless customers just has to have another brand.
> 
> Delta bought at the supply house is different than delta bought at the box stores!!


Different model numbers will do that no matter where you shop.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Different model numbers will do that no matter where you shop.


You would think most would know that. But I hear it all the time delta sucks I bought a fixture at Home Depot.


----------

